# Anyone Out There????



## Guest (Jul 19, 1999)

Hey, where is everybody? Moldie, have you disappeared? I hope you are only on vacation. We don't want to lose you, okay? Hope you fibromyalgites are surviving--Here's to loose muscles someday!!!!!!!!!!!!! Come back everyone!!! Lynne


----------



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

Yes, Lynne, I'm still here. I went "home" to Mom and Pops'. Mom had a rummage sale. She has fibro too and her allergies were super bad. I got Dad to move all the toxic substances out of their attatched garage (like moth balls, weedn'feed, pesticides,etc.) It burned my eyes and nostrils just being in there. Fortunately we had the sale outside! They used to burn wood in a woodburner in the basement that Mom finally talked Dad into discontinuing after the smoke was getting to her. I told them they need to get rid of all that soot soaked insulation down there too. That wood being so near the house probably was the reason for their carpentar ant invasion resulting in fumagation of the house by an exterminator. I think a lot of this has wrecked havoc on her immune system. She was up hacking all night before the sale. Since she is allergic to dust and dug out things in storage in the basement, I'm sure that didn't help either. How have you been? It's good to be back, although I enjoyed my visit. I'm going to check back further to see if there was any action here. ------------------


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 1999)

Hey guys glad to see you are here too.. I had to go out of town also.. but I notice people do not post as often as they use too.. Hope all is well with you guys...Still stiff and sore but I am still getting into the pool and treading water slowly... Hope all is going well with you fellow fibromites..







blessings to you all >> DONNA


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 1999)

Glad to see you guys are here--I know that we don't post as often as the IBS board--I wake up everyday with the same thing, don't ever know what muscle will possibly pull in my neck or shoulders, always wishing that nothing will pull. I just keep up my walking on the treadmill and stretching and be careful of what and how much I do everyday. And most of all, KEEP A SMILE ON MY FACE AS MUCH AS I CAN!!!! Sometimes that is hard. By the way, Moldie, I tried the benadryl and by 3 a.m., I decided it keeps me awake!!! LOL Never hurts to try everything possible, right? I am game to try it all if it helps. I am finding my energy seems to be less and less. Gosh, I can go to the store and come back and need to take a nap. Isn't that ridiculous? Then, somedays are better than others. Always depends on how I sleep. Thanks for listening. Lynne


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 1999)

Hi Lynne:Read your post and I agree.. I am so tired, I can sleep after putting the dishes in the dishwasher and dusting.. It is too crazy... I use to whip through this house and could do lots of things after that never requiring a nap.. YUK. I feel like the biggest sloth.. Oh well.... I refuse to be down on myself..I have actually even started reading books.. I never did that before all of this started........Hope this finds you well.. Donna


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 1999)

I am glad to know we are all still around. I would like to share with ya'll another site I found that has a fibro chat! I joined them last night, they chat most tuesdays and thursdays, and they were very friendly. Moldie, there was a 65 yearold woman that was complaining of rectal pain and i asked her if she meant rectal spasms and she said yes. I told her about your diagnosis and she said her ob/gyn diagnosed something along the same lines as proctalgia! She didn't seem to think it was a yeast related problem though. Anyway, the site is [www.fibrom-l.org][/www.fibrom-l.org]Just in case that didn't work (i am trying to set up that kind you can just click on) the site is www.fibrom-l.org<br />I told them about us on this board and told them what a great place we were too!I actually slept from 10:00 pm to 4:00 am this morning! I couldn't believe it. I feel okay this morning. Did my walking on the treadmill and stretched and getting ready to be on my way! Cleaning out my kid's closets with their help! Oh, joy!


----------



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

Thanks for tip on the site Lynne. I'll have to check it out. ------------------


----------

